# Il Milan è di Redbird. Parole Cardinale e obiettivi



## evideon (31 Agosto 2022)

Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*

Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.

[RedBird Capital Partners ("RedBird") ha annunciato oggi di aver completato l'acquisizione dell'Associazione Calcio Milan ("AC Milan", "Milan" o il "Club") per 1,2 miliardi di euro.

Da 123 anni il Milan è sinonimo di calcio ai massimi livelli. Dalla sua fondazione nel 1899, il Milan si è laureato 19 volte Campione d'Italia e ha vinto 7 Coppe dei Campioni/Champions League, 7 Supercoppe Italiane, 5 Coppe Italia, 5 Supercoppe Europee, 3 Coppe Intercontinentali, 2 Coppe delle Coppe, e 1 Coppa del Mondo FIFA per Club.

In qualità di nuovo proprietario di AC Milan, RedBird continuerà a investire in tutte le aree chiave per la promozione degli interessi sportivi e commerciali del Club, sulla base dei risultati conseguiti nella scorsa stagione, culminati con la vittoria del campionato di Serie A. L'esperienza di RedBird nella gestione e nella costruzione di attività sportive globali farà sì che l'attuale slancio prenda ulteriore vigore nel prossimo capitolo della leggendaria storia del Milan.

Le aree prioritarie di interesse includono il supporto al lavoro della leadership sportiva e aziendale del Club per assicurare che la squadra sia costantemente competitiva ai massimi livelli del calcio; garantire che possa contare su infrastrutture e strutture all’altezza di un'organizzazione sportiva tra le più importanti al mondo; rafforzare le squadre femminili e giovanili del Club, e la Fondazione Milan, istituzione del Club dedicata a progetti a sostegno delle categorie più fragili.


Gerry Cardinale, Fondatore e Managing Partner di RedBird, ha dichiarato: "La nostra visione per il Milan è chiara: supporteremo i nostri talentuosi giocatori, allenatori e staff nel loro impegno a raggiungere il successo in campo e per consentire ai nostri tifosi di condividere le straordinarie esperienze di questo Club storico. Faremo in modo di sfruttare la nostra rete globale di sport e media, la nostra esperienza nella raccolta e analisi dei dati, il nostro track record nello sviluppo di stadi sportivi e ospitalità per raggiungere un obiettivo: mantenere il Milan al vertice del calcio europeo e mondiale".

L'accordo vedrà anche Yankee Global Enterprises (YGE) - proprietaria dei New York Yankees, una delle franchigie sportive più importanti al mondo - entrare in una partnership strategica con il Club con una partecipazione di minoranza in AC Milan. RedBird ha una relazione di lunga data con gli Yankees e la famiglia Steinbrenner, con i quali è co-proprietario della Yankees Entertainment Sports (YES) Network, la rete sportiva regionale più seguita negli Stati Uniti.

Sulla partnership con YGE, Cardinale ha dichiarato: “Abbiamo una relazione pluridecennale con i New York Yankees e la famiglia Steinbrenner che ha portato alla creazione di alcune delle attività di maggior successo nello sport, nell'intrattenimento e nell'hospitality. Siamo felici che la nostra partnership con loro prosegua e cercheremo di esplorare insieme le opportunità per ampliare la nostra capacità di raggiungere il più ampio numero possibile di tifosi ed espandere le opportunità commerciali accessibili solo alle società che operano ai più alti livelli dello sport mondiale".

Il completamento dell'acquisizione del Milan porta il patrimonio gestito da RedBird a circa 7,5 miliardi di dollari, con AC Milan che va ad aggiungersi al portafoglio di investimenti globali di RedBird nello sport e nell'intrattenimento, che include Fenway Sports Group (Liverpool FC, Boston Red Sox, Pittsburgh Penguins), Toulouse FC, il Rajasthan Royals, YES Network, SpringHill Company, Skydance Media, XFL, OneTeam Partners e Dream Sports.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/


ok adesso arrivano botman, bremer, sanches e sms.


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/


Ora aspettiamo il comunicato ufficiale per capirci qualcosa, io invece farò finta di capirci qualcosa


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/


Hanno. circa 30 ore per presentarsi sul mercato. Sennò non aveva senso anticipare il closing.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2022)

Ora ci prendono la punta e il centrocampista,appena smettono di prenderci per il culo.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/


99,93%?? allora Furlani e compagnia bella non devono assumere ruoli importanti no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> 99,93%?? allora Furlani e compagnia bella non devono assumere ruoli importanti no?




99,93 con Scaroni e Furlani... LOL...


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2022)

Non mi stupirei di un CR7 tra stasera e domani


----------



## marktom87 (31 Agosto 2022)

Ronaldo sarà ufficiLe a breve


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/


Ora annunciano CR7


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 99,93 con Scaroni e Furlani... LOL...


E grazie, hanno praticamente in pegno metà delle azioni del milan avendo dato in prestito metà dei soldi per il closing...
Danno i soldi e non mettono nessun controllore? Cosa sono un ente benefico?


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Hanno. circa 30 ore per presentarsi sul mercato. Sennò non aveva senso anticipare il closing.


dici che ce la minima possibilita' di un colpo come si deve?


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2022)

dai con l'esterno sul gong, tipo contratto di Milito buttato a pallonetto da Pastorello nel 2008 mentre si chiudeva la porta


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> dici che ce la minima possibilita' di un colpo come si deve?


Ragazzi, ma davvero dite? Ma non vi sono bastati tutti questi mesi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E grazie, hanno praticamente in pegno metà delle azioni del milan avendo dato in prestito metà dei soldi per il closing...
> Danno i soldi e non mettono nessun controllore? Cosa sono un ente benefico?



Infatti il LOL è tutto per l'impianto dell'operazione, per cui quel 99% non vale un fico secco...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Hanno. circa 30 ore per presentarsi sul mercato. Sennò non aveva senso anticipare il closing.


E' la correlazione proprietà-mercato che è sbagliata.

La proprietà da mandato alla dirigenza di come sviluppare la società (con il CDA), la dirigenza sviluppa il business e genera le risorse per il mercato, i direttori della parte tecnica investono le risorse nel solco della politica societaria.

Le proprietà non "mettono soldi per il mercato".

Poi se domani Mbappe viene a Milan, mi cospargo il capo di cenere e salgo sul carro del "biglietto da visita", ma non penso sarà così.

Piuttosto : IL RINNOVO DI LEAO.


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> dici che ce la minima possibilita' di un colpo come si deve?


No


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok adesso arrivano botman, bremer, sanches e sms.


Arrivano questi per sostituirli
Botman: Chris Hemswort
Bremer: Damon Wayans junior
Sanches: Snoop Dog


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/


Milan Yankees, siamo pronti a cambiare sport. Le punte di diamante saranno Saele, Calabria, Diaz: con loro faremo tanti fuori campo.
Sono molto scettico nei confronti di chi non mette al centro del progetto la parte sportiva e le vittorie sul campo.


----------



## Giek (31 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok adesso arrivano botman, bremer, sanches e sms.


Un giorno rimanente di mercato per Gerri è fin troppo. Prepariamoci ai botti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E grazie, hanno praticamente in pegno metà delle azioni del milan avendo dato in prestito metà dei soldi per il closing...
> Danno i soldi e non mettono nessun controllore? Cosa sono un ente benefico?


Poi magari Cardinale divorzia e per pagare la separazione vende, Leao, Maignan, hernandez, Tomori, Bennacer, Kalulu, Milanello, il marchio, prende gli utili li paga come dividendi e lascia ad Elliot la metà un sacco vuoto....
E' ovvio che Elliott sia al momento, un socio "de facto".


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E grazie, hanno praticamente in pegno metà delle azioni del milan avendo dato in prestito metà dei soldi per il closing...
> Danno i soldi e non mettono nessun controllore? Cosa sono un ente benefico?


se fosse una cessione vera basterebbe un loro membro nel CDA, qui stiamo parlando di mantenere i vertici elliott


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirei di un CR7 tra stasera e domani


è l'unico che potrebbe arrivare, gli basta comprare delle azioni come ha fatto Lebron, e poi può giocare tutte le partite che vuole con noi


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.
> 
> Il Milan ha una nuova proprietà: RedBird Capital Partners. La società di investimento guidata da *Gerry Cardinale* ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/



Fino ad ora Cardinale non si è presentato bene. Vedremo.


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è l'unico che potrebbe arrivare, gli basta comprare delle azioni come ha fatto Lebron, e poi può giocare tutte le partite che vuole con noi


È l'unico perché non lo vuole neanche la madre


----------



## danjr (31 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Hanno. circa 30 ore per presentarsi sul mercato. Sennò non aveva senso anticipare il closing.


È quello che ho pensato io, vediamo


----------



## Alkampfer (31 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok adesso arrivano botman, bremer, sanches e sms.


niente sms , loro sono avanti, whatsapp e telegram.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ora annunciano CR7


dai che tifo contro fino a maggio, così mi rilasso.


----------



## danjr (31 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma davvero dite? Ma non vi sono bastati tutti questi mesi?


La penso come te ma lascio aperta la
Porta a per via di questo closing improvviso


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

stavo pensando che hanno acqusitato il 99,93 % delle azioni di Elliott, e il 4,7% di Cerchione che fine fa invece?


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Agosto 2022)

Ma è perchè hanno closato troppo tardi.Vedrete che botti il prossimo anno con i nostri piccioni


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/


Tempismo perfetto per non fare mercato


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/


Mah a me tutti questi fondi..holding...allargamento a più settori come lo show/marketing/immobiliare non mi convince per nulla, e l'esempio della Ferrari mi fa solo rabbrividire difatti. Marchio storico che vive di ricordi e cappellini rossi perchè sono 10 anni che si fanno ridere dietro pure dall'Alpine. Io sonp della vecchia scuola e preferirei una figura fisica appassionata come lo erano i presidenti di una volta, o al massimo l'emiro, non queste accozzaglie di cda che sembrano schemi piramidali pronti a sciogliersi quando le cose andranno male. 5 mesi che ne parlano e guardacaso quando chiudono?

La Juventus prende Pogba Di Maria Parades Vlahovic senza aver vinto nulla l'anno scorso con i soli Agnelli e i loro aumenti di capitale, e noi in giro x il mondo a cercare holding di gente che manco si sapeva dell'esistenza
Spero solo di sbagliarmi


----------



## Mika (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/


Quindi si chiude il topic di Elliot per la felicità di tutti o quasi?


----------



## Gamma (31 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi si chiude il topic di Elliot per la felicità di tutti o quasi?


Si riaprirà quando non verrà ripagato il prestito


----------



## Mika (31 Agosto 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Si riaprirà quando non verrà ripagato il prestito


Dici che Redbird, NY Yenkees e il Fondo di investimento di Los Angeles (son tipo sui 15 miliardi di dollari in tre) non riescono a ripagare 550 M di euro di prestito a rate?


----------



## UDG (31 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dici che Redbird, NY Yenkees e il Fondo di investimento di Los Angeles (son tipo sui 15 miliardi di dollari in tre) non riescono a ripagare 550 M di euro di prestito a rate?


Non mi stupisco più di nulla


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Milan Yankees, siamo pronti a cambiare sport. Le punte di diamante saranno Saele, Calabria, Diaz: con loro faremo tanti fuori campo.
> Sono molto scettico nei confronti di chi non mette al centro del progetto la parte sportiva e le vittorie sul campo.


Il calcio Italiano ha sempre messo in secondo piano lo sviluppo del business, dominato da un'ideologia dove il focus dovesse essere solo la parte sportiva inseguita con risorse della TV e della proprietà.

Si è visto la fine (anche sportiva) che abbiamo fatto.

La Premier league si è concentrata sullo sviluppo del business, sviluppando il marchio, distribuendo risorse anche a chi si proponeva come tuo rivale, perchè il tuo sviluppo comporta lo sviluppo del business e quindi maggiori succesi miei.

Si è visto come è finita.

In Italia abbiamo bisogno come il pane di proprietà che mettano al centro lo sviluppo del "prodotto squadra" e ancora di più lo sviluppo del prodotto "serie A".

Solo così torneremo a competere dove vogliamo.

Il focus "sul campo" è una conseguenza ed è demandato alla parte tecnica, cha a mio parere è fortemente orientata a vincere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2022)

non c'è l'atmosfera da nuova proprietà, forse perchè sappiamo che cambierà poco o niente....


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> dici che ce la minima possibilita' di un colpo come si deve?


Io la speranza di un colpo ce l’ho ma non un colpo di mercato……..non aggiungo altro…..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> stavo pensando che hanno acqusitato il 99,93 % delle azioni di Elliott, e il 4,7% di Cerchione che fine fa invece?


Hanno acquistato il 99,93 del Milan da Project RedBlack, non da Elliot. Blue Sky possiede il 4,7 % di Project red black e incasserà il 4,703% di 1,2 miliardi: 56,4 milioni. Ma sono esclusi dal nuovo Milan (diversamente da Elliott che è dentro con il prestito). Per questo Blue Sky è in causa, dicono che è una manovra per farli fuori.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non c'è l'atmosfera da nuova proprietà, forse perchè sappiamo che cambierà poco o niente....


Cambierà poco e niente, già il fatto di voler insediare come AD il "cuore rossonero" (cit. Pellegatti) Furlani, uomo di Elliott, la dice lunga sulle intenzioni del "nuovo" corso. Io mi aspetto che vi sarà la speculazione edilizia dello stadio, poi se ne andranno. Sono scettico sulla media Company slegata ai risultati sportivi, da noi vincere è essenziale. O comunque essere altamente competitivi per farlo.


----------



## mabadi (31 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok adesso arrivano botman, bremer, sanches e sms.


CR7


----------



## Beppe85 (31 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Arrivano questi per sostituirli
> Botman: Chris Hemswort
> Bremer: Damon Wayans junior
> Sanches: Snoop Dog


Almeno arriverebbero i sostituti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dici che Redbird, NY Yenkees e il Fondo di investimento di Los Angeles (son tipo sui 15 miliardi di dollari in tre) non riescono a ripagare 550 M di euro di prestito a rate?


Penso che la questione sia la convenienza a farlo.

Immagino che a garanzia ci sia il 50% delle quote azionarie.
Se ad esempio il termine del prestito fosse tra 10 anni, al 7% di interesse Redbird dovrebbe ripagare 1.180 milioni.

Se il 50% del Milan vale 1,5 miliardi, ripagherà il prestito e si terrà il 100% del Miilan.
Se il 50% del milan dovesse valere 900 milioni, cederà il 50% delle quote azionarie.

Non è detto sia così. ma è plausibile che sia un meccanismo del genere.

Insomma, Elliott rimane socio per un pò, ma non può guadagnare più del 7% annuo. Se il Milan aumenta di valore più di questa cifra annua, redbird ripaga il prestito e si tiene tutto.


----------



## Maravich49 (31 Agosto 2022)

Esterno destro immediatasubito, seguito da mediano.
Servirebbe anche una punta che non abbia 178 anni e possibilmente integra.
E un centrale di difesa.

Chiedo troppo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io la speranza di un colpo ce l’ho ma non un colpo di mercato……..non aggiungo altro…..


o speri che venga un colpo a diaz, o di dare un colpo alla mamma di cdk!


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Esterno destro immediatasubito, seguito da mediano.
> Servirebbe anche una punta che non abbia 178 anni e possibilmente integra.
> E un centrale di difesa.
> 
> Chiedo troppo?


Si, chiedi di acquistare qualcuno quando da 3 mesi ti hanno fatto capire in qualsiasi modo che non prendono nessuno


----------



## El picinin (31 Agosto 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> dici che ce la minima possibilita' di un colpo come si deve?


No se avevano intenzione di fare qualcosa avrebbero fatto il closing prima di ferragosto


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2022)

I giorni di... uccello rosso. 
C'è sempre un pennuto che svolazza sulle nostre esistenze a ridosso del mercato in chiusura.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dai con l'esterno sul gong, tipo contratto di Milito buttato a pallonetto da Pastorello nel 2008 mentre si chiudeva la porta



Altro che esterno.
Darei via il cùl per un centrocampista top.


----------



## Gamma (31 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dici che Redbird, NY Yenkees e il Fondo di investimento di Los Angeles (son tipo sui 15 miliardi di dollari in tre) non riescono a ripagare 550 M di euro di prestito a rate?


Metto le mani avanti


----------



## uolfetto (31 Agosto 2022)

Per quelli a cui interessa principalmente il mercato: potete stare tranquilli che non arriva nessuno nemmeno a Gennaio.


----------



## El picinin (31 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che la questione sia la convenienza a farlo.
> 
> Immagino che a garanzia ci sia il 50% delle quote azionarie.
> Se ad esempio il termine del prestito fosse tra 10 anni, al 7% di interesse Redbird dovrebbe ripagare 1.180 milioni.
> ...


A quanto pare la cifra prestata da Elliot non sono 600,ma550 milioni


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/


Stadio da non meno di 65mila posti.
Bomber e ala destra del futuro.
Non chiedo molto.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il calcio Italiano ha sempre messo in secondo piano lo sviluppo del business, dominato da un'ideologia dove il focus dovesse essere solo la parte sportiva inseguita con risorse della TV e della proprietà.
> 
> Si è visto la fine (anche sportiva) che abbiamo fatto.
> 
> ...


Questa è una verità che non bisogna mai smettere di dire. Il Milan di inizio secolo era la squadra che più di tutte percepiva soldi dai diritti TV (prima quella porcheria della vendita autogestita, poi il monopolio sulla vendita collettiva). Si diceva che le TV fossero il futuro, lo spartiacque, la anche così non eravamo i primi per fatturato. United e Real, avevano a differenza delle Italiane un equilibrio tra stadio, diritti TV e merchandising (30-35% per voce).

Il Milan aveva oltre il 60% dei propri introiti dai diritti TV. Se non è politica volta al fallimento questo non so veramente cosa lo sia...


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/


Cardinale fa in tempo a staccare un assegno di 50 milioni per SMS e Ziyech


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> A quanto pare la cifra prestata da Elliot non sono 600,ma550 milioni


Sembrano i crediti per compilare le buste al fanta...
Io comunque mi aspetto un esterno a destra e un cc, quanto sono disposti a rischiare? parlo della società e di Pioli, quanto pensano che possa servire sentirsi campioni se poi in campo gli altri si trovano davanti Pobega e Messias?
E andavano presi due mesi fa, dovevi coprire il buco, le mancanze superiori, pazzesca davvero la poca voglia di dare continuità.. mi sa che al Milan si sta pure troppo bene, libertà assoluta, non vuoi rinnovare? sei capitano, ti bastano questi giocatori? eh ma è perfetto, tanto sei fortissimo, sei Guardioli e migliori i giocatori col Piolismo.
Non so se la poca voglia di investire la pagheranno quest'anno ma secondo me ci siamo vicini, ieri abbiamo visto una squadra spenta e vuota, mancante, ma se uno guarda la faccia di Maldini il mercato lo abbiamo chiuso un mese fa, quindi deduco che abbiamo un mago in panca e Pobega può sostituire Kessie.


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non c'è l'atmosfera da nuova proprietà, forse perchè sappiamo che cambierà poco o niente....


Halma... arrivano tutti...


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/


Innanzitutto credo sia doveroso ringraziare Elliott che in soli 4 anni ha sistemato i conti della società, ci ha riportato in champions e ci ha fatto vincere il campionato con il quinto budget della Serie A e con la squadra più giovane degli ultimi 26 anni
Benvenuto Redbird!!
Ora mi aspetto poche cose ma fatte bene:
Stadio da non meno di 65mila posti e poi colpi sul mercato(a partire da Gennaio 2023), su tutti ala destra e bomber del futuro.
UNICO AMORE SEI NON TI HO TRADITO MAI


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sembrano i crediti per compilare le buste al fanta...
> Io comunque mi aspetto un esterno a destra e un cc, quanto sono disposti a rischiare? parlo della società e di Pioli, quanto pensano che possa servire sentirsi campioni se poi in campo gli altri si trovano davanti Pobega e Messias?
> E andavano presi due mesi fa, dovevi coprire il buco, le mancanze superiori, pazzesca davvero la poca voglia di dare continuità.. mi sa che al Milan si sta pure troppo bene, libertà assoluta, non vuoi rinnovare? sei capitano, ti bastano questi giocatori? eh ma è perfetto, tanto sei fortissimo, sei Guardioli e migliori i giocatori col Piolismo.
> Non so se la poca voglia di investire la pagheranno quest'anno ma secondo me ci siamo vicini, ieri abbiamo visto una squadra spenta e vuota, mancante, ma se uno guarda la faccia di Maldini il mercato lo abbiamo chiuso un mese fa, quindi deduco che abbiamo un mago in panca e Pobega può sostituire Kessie.


2 mesi fa non potevano,la priorità era il contratto del garante e del fido Lerch.


----------



## wildfrank (31 Agosto 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo sarà ufficiLe a breve


Forse intendevi Rolando ( Aldo Baglio).


----------



## EmmePi (31 Agosto 2022)

Beh? Fa ancora in tempo per un colpo di mercato last-minute.
Basterebbe uno Ziyech..............


----------



## Mika (31 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 2 mesi fa non potevano,la priorità era il contratto del garante e del fido Lerch.


Il "Garante" e il fido "Lerch" il 22 maggio ti hanno fatto festeggiare lo scudetto che non vedevi da 10 anni.

A volte penso che ci vogliano altri 10 anni di Montolivo, Bertolacci, di Haka fatta da attori con la nostra maglia nel pre-partita a San Siro e citofonate a casa Destro, così, tanto per non dimenticare.


----------



## danjr (31 Agosto 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Mah a me tutti questi fondi..holding...allargamento a più settori come lo show/marketing/immobiliare non mi convince per nulla, e l'esempio della Ferrari mi fa solo rabbrividire difatti. Marchio storico che vive di ricordi e cappellini rossi perchè sono 10 anni che si fanno ridere dietro pure dall'Alpine. Io sonp della vecchia scuola e preferirei una figura fisica appassionata come lo erano i presidenti di una volta, o al massimo l'emiro, non queste accozzaglie di cda che sembrano schemi piramidali pronti a sciogliersi quando le cose andranno male. 5 mesi che ne parlano e guardacaso quando chiudono?
> 
> La Juventus prende Pogba Di Maria Parades Vlahovic senza aver vinto nulla l'anno scorso con i soli Agnelli e i loro aumenti di capitale, e noi in giro x il mondo a cercare holding di gente che manco si sapeva dell'esistenza
> Spero solo di sbagliarmi


Se si ragiona cosi poi non lamentiamoci che la Premier (che ha fatto esattamente quello che tu critichi) puo' comprare chi vuole e la Serie A annaspa


----------



## uolfetto (31 Agosto 2022)

Incredibile come anche in questo topic la maggioranza dei commenti sia sul calciomercato con chi addirittura pensa (non capisco se scherzando o meno) che vengano fatti degli acquisti da oggi a domani. Incredibile.


----------



## Mika (31 Agosto 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Mah a me tutti questi fondi..holding...allargamento a più settori come lo show/marketing/immobiliare non mi convince per nulla, e l'esempio della Ferrari mi fa solo rabbrividire difatti. Marchio storico che vive di ricordi e cappellini rossi perchè sono 10 anni che si fanno ridere dietro pure dall'Alpine. Io sonp della vecchia scuola e preferirei una figura fisica appassionata come lo erano i presidenti di una volta, o al massimo l'emiro, non queste accozzaglie di cda che sembrano schemi piramidali pronti a sciogliersi quando le cose andranno male. 5 mesi che ne parlano e guardacaso quando chiudono?
> 
> La Juventus prende Pogba Di Maria Parades Vlahovic senza aver vinto nulla l'anno scorso con i soli Agnelli e i loro aumenti di capitale, e noi in giro x il mondo a cercare holding di gente che manco si sapeva dell'esistenza
> Spero solo di sbagliarmi


Hai dimenticato le plusvalenze fittizie per 250M di euro con cui sono stati prosciolti.  Facciamole noi le plusvalenze fittizie, vediamo se ci prosciolgono


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2022)

Ad oggi non schifo più nemmeno Ronaldo, prestito gratuito, ingaggio pagato al 90% dallo Utd e via andare, mi sembra l'unico modo per dare uno scossone ad una squadra che pensa di circolare con Messias o con l'altro babbo di milza.
Boh vediamo che succede, mi aspetto uno scossone, se non arriva nessuno di importante sarà un pianto finché qualcuno non capirà che il tempo delle celebrazioni è finito da un pezzo e le pippe non diventano magicamente buoni giocatori.


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il "Garante" e il fido "Lerch" il 22 maggio ti hanno fatto festeggiare lo scudetto che non vedevi da 10 anni.
> 
> A volte penso che ci vogliano altri 10 anni di Montolivo, Bertolacci, di Haka fatta da attori con la nostra maglia nel pre-partita a San Siro e citofonate a casa Destro, così, tanto per non dimenticare.


Al solito tirate fuori lo scudetto Leicesteriano facendo finta che Giugno non sia mai esistito. Daltronde il vostro calendario 2022 è fatto di 11 mesi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Incredibile come anche in questo topic la maggioranza dei commenti sia sul calciomercato con chi addirittura pensa (non capisco se scherzando o meno) che vengano fatti degli acquisti da oggi a domani. Incredibile.



In realtà non è "incredibile", è la fotografia di chi vede nella proprietà semplicemente uno che deve "mettere i soldi per comprare i giocatori".

E' chiaro che finchè questa convinzione (legittima, nessuno ha la verità in tasca) resta radicata e diffusa ci saranno sempre discussioni tra "pro" e "contro" qualsiasi cosa sia legata alla politica societaria: mercato, bilancio finanziario, FPF, marketing, squadra femminile, App societaria, utilizzo dei social, bilancio sociale...
L'esperienza del cinese e Milan China chiaramente non aiuta ad abbassare il legittimo scetticismo.

Solo quando l'applicazione di queste politiche porterà a risultati concreti con continuità si potrà puntare ad una "riunificazione".
Speriamo di riunirci sotto la bandiera "La media Company è il nuovo "Sceicco"", invece che sotto la bandiera "la media company è come la corazzata Potemkin".

Non pensare comunque di convincere tutti, ci sarà chi, a fronte di un mercato ricco frutto di ricavi in aumento e utile di bilancio arriverà dicendo... "finalmente hanno aperto i cordoni della borsa".


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Mah a me tutti questi fondi..holding...allargamento a più settori come lo show/marketing/immobiliare non mi convince per nulla, e l'esempio della Ferrari mi fa solo rabbrividire difatti. Marchio storico che vive di ricordi e cappellini rossi perchè sono 10 anni che si fanno ridere dietro pure dall'Alpine. Io sonp della vecchia scuola e preferirei una figura fisica appassionata come lo erano i presidenti di una volta, o al massimo l'emiro, non queste accozzaglie di cda che sembrano schemi piramidali pronti a sciogliersi quando le cose andranno male. 5 mesi che ne parlano e guardacaso quando chiudono?
> 
> La Juventus prende* Pogba Di Maria Parades Vlahovic* senza aver vinto nulla l'anno scorso con i soli Agnelli e i loro aumenti di capitale, e noi in giro x il mondo a cercare holding di gente che manco si sapeva dell'esistenza
> Spero solo di sbagliarmi


Questi ha presi solo perché ha incassato 80 milioni da de light e ha venduto ronaldo a 25 milioni liberando a bilancio 100 milioni all'anno. 
Il Milan ha scelto invece di non vendere leao.
Sono scelte


----------



## jacky (31 Agosto 2022)

Incredibile chiudono il 31 Agosto per non fare mercato. Iniziamo bene


----------



## Freddiedevil (31 Agosto 2022)

Può sembrar strano che il closing sia stato anticipato di una settimana, ma non credo sia per far qualcosa in questo mercato. 
Capisco l'isteria (anche io vorrei l'ala destra già adesso), però mi sembra meno importante di tutto il resto.

Il progetto di espansione a livello economico a me invece attrae tantissimo perchè saremmo i primi in Italia a portare questo modello di business incentrato sull'entertainment all'americana, che potrebbe generare utili importanti e visibilità del marchio all'estero.
Non dico che la parte sportiva vada tralasciata, ANZI, poichè sarà il mezzo con cui raggiungere questo aumento di visibilità (e quindi di ricavi). Però è interessante questo tipo di modello di sviluppo alternativo.

Chi parla sempre e solo di mercato e parte sportiva deve comprendere che chi ha in testa anche sostenibilità economica e strategy aziendale non se ne sbatte mica della parte sportiva  ma ha capito che per migliorare quest'ultima bisogna intraprendere un percorso che ci faccia prima creare una base solida, e poi magari migliorarla anno dopo anno con due tre acquisti top a sessione (in stile Man City).

Per me non c'è altra strada.

P.s. Leggevo di CR7, forse vomito.

P.p.s. Rinnovo i miei complimenti alla fogna bianconera che elargisce 18 milioni netti a due "fenomeni" che si sono riusciti ad infortunare dopo una settimana dal loro arrivo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2022)

Hanno aspettato apposta il 31 Agosto per evitare di fare mercato. Siamo apposto così. Non esce nessuno non entra nessuno cit


----------



## Mika (31 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Al solito tirate fuori lo scudetto Leicesteriano facendo finta che Giugno non sia mai esistito. Daltronde il vostro calendario 2022 è fatto di 11 mesi.


Almeno noi festeggiamo senza insultare le bandiere e chi ci ha fatto vincere perché non si è speso 500M e perché non si è a punteggio pieno in campionato. Ma soprattutto meglio essere così che sostenere che abbiamo vinto a fortuna.

Contento te a farti venire la bile anche quando si lotta per qualcosa. Ci vorrebbero 10 anni di zero assoluto per tornare al "Ah mi accontenterei del sesto posto!", ma forse a volte conviene solo mettersi in pausa da tifoso o andare a tifare le squadre che possono farti dire "La mia squadra ha speso 500M la tua zero, siete dei pezzenti!".


----------



## -Lionard- (31 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In realtà non è "incredibile", è la fotografia di chi vede nella proprietà semplicemente uno che deve "mettere i soldi per comprare i giocatori".
> 
> E' chiaro che finchè questa convinzione (legittima, nessuno ha la verità in tasca) resta radicata e diffusa ci saranno sempre discussioni tra "pro" e "contro" qualsiasi cosa sia legata alla politica societaria: mercato, bilancio finanziario, FPF, marketing, squadra femminile, App societaria, utilizzo dei social, bilancio sociale...
> L'esperienza del cinese e Milan China chiaramente non aiuta ad abbassare il legittimo scetticismo.
> ...


Hai detto tutto tu. Io personalmente non riesco proprio a capire come ci si possa fare il sangue amaro su questioni che non cambieranno mai. Addirittura si arriva a deridere e sminuire quello che si conquista sul campo pur di portare avanti battaglie ideologiche. Per fare un paragone azzardato è come coloro che si lamentano della globalizzazione. Magari su determinate questioni hanno ragione, ma la verità è che ormai il mondo è totalmente interconnesso e non tornerà mai più quello di prima.

Lo stesso vale per il mondo del calcio. L'era dei magnati in Serie A, del presidente/padrone che spende e spande è finita e non tornerà mai più. Come detto già miliardi di volte, gli sceicchi non compreranno il Milan nè arriverà nessuno a spendere 1,5 miliardi (come minimo ora) per rilevare il club + 60 milioni di passivo all'anno per portarci a competere con le migliori d'Europa. Uno può sognare quello che vuole, ci mancherebbe, ma poi non si può negare la realtà. Ci si fa solo del male, ci si incattivisce e basta. Io ho sperato nel Milan in mano ad un magnate fino alla cessione dei cinesi, quello è stato probabilmente l'ultimo treno utile per cancellare il gap creato in un decennio da Galliani e Berlusconi ma alla fine, visto come è andata a finire con gli investimenti cinesi nel calcio, forse è stato meglio così.

Anche se è brutto da leggere, dobbiamo accettare che non siamo più una big europea e che il gap attuale con le migliori del continente è quasi incolmabile. Non significa rassegnarsi ma prendere atto della realtà e non vuol dire neanche accettare qualunque scelta della proprietà e della dirigenza. Ad esempio l'ultimo mercato,a mio parere, è stato condotto in modo molto discutibile su più livelli e questo si può e si deve criticare. Mi permetto però di dire che 8 pagine di pianti a dirotto per l'ingresso in società di un gruppo insignificante come i New York Yankees mi sembrano eccessivi. Vedo un livore ed una rabbia che fatico a comprendere dopo aver vinto uno scudetto a maggio ma sono strano io.


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Hai detto tutto tu. Io personalmente non riesco proprio a capire come ci si possa fare il sangue amaro su questioni che non cambieranno mai. Addirittura si arriva a deridere e sminuire quello che si conquista sul campo pur di portare avanti battaglie ideologiche. Per fare un paragone azzardato è come coloro che si lamentano della globalizzazione. Magari su determinate questioni hanno ragione, ma la verità è che ormai il mondo è totalmente interconnesso e non tornerà mai più quello di prima.
> 
> Lo stesso vale per il mondo del calcio. L'era dei magnati in Serie A, del presidente/padrone che spende e spande è finita e non tornerà mai più. Come detto già miliardi di volte, gli sceicchi non compreranno il Milan nè arriverà nessuno a spendere 1,5 miliardi (come minimo ora) per rilevare il club + 60 milioni di passivo all'anno per portarci a competere con le migliori d'Europa. Uno può sognare quello che vuole, ci mancherebbe, ma poi non si può negare la realtà. Ci si fa solo del male, ci si incattivisce e basta. Io ho sperato nel Milan in mano ad un magnate fino alla cessione dei cinesi, quello è stato probabilmente l'ultimo treno utile per cancellare il gap creato in un decennio da Galliani e Berlusconi ma alla fine, visto come è andata a finire con gli investimenti cinesi nel calcio, forse è stato meglio così.
> 
> Anche se è brutto da leggere, dobbiamo accettare che non siamo più una big europea e che il gap attuale con le migliori del continente è quasi incolmabile. Non significa rassegnarsi ma prendere atto della realtà e non vuol dire neanche accettare qualunque scelta della proprietà e della dirigenza. Ad esempio l'ultimo mercato,a mio parere, è stato condotto in modo molto discutibile su più livelli e questo si può e si deve criticare. Mi permetto però di dire che 8 pagine di pianti a dirotto per l'ingresso in società di un gruppo insignificante come i New York Yankees mi sembrano eccessivi. Vedo un livore ed una rabbia che fatico a comprendere dopo aver vinto uno scudetto a maggio ma sono strano io.


Lo scudetto, arrivato com'è arrivato, è andato di traverso a molti. Perché toccherebbe ammettere che negli ultimi anni si sono scritte parecchie boiate, ma in pochi ce la fanno.

Vedremo ora cosa ci aspetta con RedBird e Cardinale per il futuro.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/


dal Condor a Uccellino rosso...sempre di volatili si tratta..

con la forte sensazione che questi uccelli ci vadano dritti in un posto preciso...


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> o speri che venga un colpo a diaz, o di dare un colpo alla mamma di cdk!


Beh, a Diaz no dai, mi pare un bravo ragazzo, che colpa ne ha lui? Alla mamma di Deket non si potrebbe negare un colpetto……


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2022)

È uscito il comunicato sul sito del Milan comunque. @admin


----------



## marktom87 (31 Agosto 2022)

Una cosa nn la capisco la fretta di chiudere oggi quando c’era tempo tutto settembre 
E comuqnue aveva detto quello che nn ricordo del Tolosa che sarebbe avvenuto il 6 mah


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

Arrivato il comunicato ufficiale sul sito, ormai ce li teniamo


----------



## luigi61 (31 Agosto 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Un giorno rimanente di mercato per Gerri è fin troppo. Prepariamoci ai botti


Sarebbe il minimo sindacale, quanto dovuto


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> *Tutti i dettagli su Yankees, investitori holding e prestito QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-oggi-closing-yankees-investitori-holding-e-prestito.119994/



A noi di tutte queste vicende deve interessare solo una cosa: acquisti importanti.

Senza investimenti notevoli sul mercato, è soltanto l'ennesimo closing a cui siamo abituati.


----------



## marktom87 (31 Agosto 2022)

Volendo se uno ha i soldi un giorno basta basta chiamare offrire e fare le visite mediche


----------



## bobbylukr (31 Agosto 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Una cosa nn la capisco la fretta di chiudere oggi quando c’era tempo tutto settembre
> E comuqnue aveva detto quello che nn ricordo del Tolosa che sarebbe avvenuto il 6 mah


Credo che semplicemente aveva altri impegni la prossima settimana e avrà colto l'occasione per firmare e vedere il derby, non credo a botti vari...


----------



## marktom87 (31 Agosto 2022)

Nn credo per altri impegni 
È comuqnue anche vero che poteva farlo prima a sto punto


----------



## andre85 (31 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Hanno. circa 30 ore per presentarsi sul mercato. Sennò non aveva senso anticipare il closing.


Realmente la trovo una cosa insensata fare il closing ora se poi vanno a prendere il 19enne inizieremo proprio male


----------



## jumpy65 (31 Agosto 2022)

Aron ha scritto:


> A noi di tutte queste vicende deve interessare solo una cosa: acquisti importanti.
> 
> Senza investimenti notevoli sul mercato, è soltanto l'ennesimo closing a cui siamo abituati.


A noi dovrebbero interessare i risultati sportivi non gli "acquisti importanti"


----------



## andre85 (31 Agosto 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Volendo se uno ha i soldi un giorno basta basta chiamare offrire e fare le visite mediche


Diciamo anche se uno vuole. manda in avanscoperta maldini per le trattative senza doverle imbastire in 30 ore


----------



## marktom87 (31 Agosto 2022)

Diciamo che siamo noi tifosi che ci attacchiamo a tutto però nn vedo perche questa fretta di anticipare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2022)

Quarta proprietà in 5 anni? Cambiamo più proprietà che calzini, vediamo quanto durano questi.


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Realmente la trovo una cosa insensata fare il closing ora se poi vanno a prendere il 19enne inizieremo proprio male


Fino al mercato invernale Red Bird non consideriamola proprio


----------



## marktom87 (31 Agosto 2022)

Si ma questo si presenta al derby senza niente mha 
Io avrei aspettato


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Agosto 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se si ragiona cosi poi non lamentiamoci che la Premier (che ha fatto esattamente quello che tu critichi) puo' comprare chi vuole e la Serie A annaspa


Comincia a darmi l'emiro e poi vedi con non mi lamento. La Premier è un sistema marcio e il countdown per il collasso è già partito, senza contare che il Manchester sono anni che è sotto e fa sempre più debiti e che almeno 3 squadre son odi proprietà di Emiri


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Almeno noi festeggiamo senza insultare le bandiere e chi ci ha fatto vincere perché non si è speso 500M e perché non si è a punteggio pieno in campionato. Ma soprattutto meglio essere così che sostenere che abbiamo vinto a fortuna.
> 
> Contento te a farti venire la bile anche quando si lotta per qualcosa. Ci vorrebbero 10 anni di zero assoluto per tornare al "Ah mi accontenterei del sesto posto!", ma forse a volte conviene solo mettersi in pausa da tifoso o andare a tifare le squadre che possono farti dire "La mia squadra ha speso 500M la tua zero, siete dei pezzenti!".


Certo perché tra 500 milioni e 35 una via di mezzo non esiste.ma fatemi il piacere


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Certo perché tra 500 milioni e 35 una via di mezzo non esiste.ma fatemi il piacere


E ci perdi pure del tempo?Dai.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> A noi dovrebbero interessare i risultati sportivi non gli "acquisti importanti"



Ai risultati sportivi ci arrivi con gli acquisti importanti.


----------



## Beppe85 (31 Agosto 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Hai detto tutto tu. Io personalmente non riesco proprio a capire come ci si possa fare il sangue amaro su questioni che non cambieranno mai. Addirittura si arriva a deridere e sminuire quello che si conquista sul campo pur di portare avanti battaglie ideologiche. Per fare un paragone azzardato è come coloro che si lamentano della globalizzazione. Magari su determinate questioni hanno ragione, ma la verità è che ormai il mondo è totalmente interconnesso e non tornerà mai più quello di prima.
> 
> Lo stesso vale per il mondo del calcio. L'era dei magnati in Serie A, del presidente/padrone che spende e spande è finita e non tornerà mai più. Come detto già miliardi di volte, gli sceicchi non compreranno il Milan nè arriverà nessuno a spendere 1,5 miliardi (come minimo ora) per rilevare il club + 60 milioni di passivo all'anno per portarci a competere con le migliori d'Europa. Uno può sognare quello che vuole, ci mancherebbe, ma poi non si può negare la realtà. Ci si fa solo del male, ci si incattivisce e basta. Io ho sperato nel Milan in mano ad un magnate fino alla cessione dei cinesi, quello è stato probabilmente l'ultimo treno utile per cancellare il gap creato in un decennio da Galliani e Berlusconi ma alla fine, visto come è andata a finire con gli investimenti cinesi nel calcio, forse è stato meglio così.
> 
> Anche se è brutto da leggere, dobbiamo accettare che non siamo più una big europea e che il gap attuale con le migliori del continente è quasi incolmabile. Non significa rassegnarsi ma prendere atto della realtà e non vuol dire neanche accettare qualunque scelta della proprietà e della dirigenza. Ad esempio l'ultimo mercato,a mio parere, è stato condotto in modo molto discutibile su più livelli e questo si può e si deve criticare. Mi permetto però di dire che 8 pagine di pianti a dirotto per l'ingresso in società di un gruppo insignificante come i New York Yankees mi sembrano eccessivi. Vedo un livore ed una rabbia che fatico a comprendere dopo aver vinto uno scudetto a maggio ma sono strano io.


Oramai interessa molto più lo scudetto del mercato di quello sul campo. È così da tanti anni.
Concordo con te, siamo oramai alla follia ma che ci vuoi fare... tanti manco guarderanno mezza partita eppure vengono qua a scrivere.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> ...


Avete capito, ragazzi? "mantenere", non "portare" o "riportare".

*"Mantenere" *


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2022)

Sapete a cosa paragono questa situazione?Alle volte in cui trasferisci le monetine da una tasca all'altra,non vado oltre.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> ...



Dovevano per forza aspettare la fine di questo calciomercato?


----------



## -Lionard- (31 Agosto 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> *Si ma questo si presenta al derby senza niente mha*
> Io avrei aspettato


Da quello che è trapelato, ma nulla di ufficiale, dovrebbe portare un vassoio di pasticcini ed una bottiglia di spumante.


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E ci perdi pure del tempo?Dai.


Discuto più con tifosi milanisti che si accontentano del degrado che con gobbi e mrd. Questo è il paradosso.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> ...


Bene almeno questa è fatta.
Ora vediamo nella pratica delle cose quello che fara Redbird, al di la delle parole di Cardinale che suonano molto yankee.
Non ho pregiudizi, non faccio trip mentali, aspetto di vedere i fatti.


----------



## uolfetto (31 Agosto 2022)

Se da una parte si parla solo di calciomercato dall'altra però registro anche che nessuno definisce più Cardinale come il nuovo Manenti. Come mai, è aumentata la fiducia?


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> ...


Comunque abbastanza scarno come comunicato. Hanno menzionato solo gli Yankees senza dire la loro quota e nessuno degli altri, e non c'è nulla sul futuro CDA o AD. Evidentemente dietro le quinte è ancora un work in progress.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Dovevano per forza aspettare la fine di questo calciomercato?


Si, perché è stato fatto apposta.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque abbastanza scarno come comunicato. Hanno menzionato solo gli Yankees senza dire la loro quota e nessuno degli altri, e non c'è nulla sul futuro CDA o AD. Evidentemente dietro le quinte è ancora un work in progress.



Un comunicato del quale non se ne sentiva la necessità. Spero facciano almeno una conferenza di presentazione...


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Un comunicato del quale non se ne sentiva la necessità. Spero facciano almeno una conferenza di presentazione...


Effettivamente è abbastanza "low profile" come cosa. Penso non ci saranno conferenze, l'avrebbero già fatta altrimenti. Magari fanno un altro breve video sul canale del Milan, o magari Cardinale fa un'altra intervista alla Gazzetta.

Probabile che il prossimo comunicato sarà a novembre quando scade Gazidis. Per il resto toccherà ai giornali scavare nelle prossime settimane per mettere i dettagli su %, nomi ecc. L'importante è che lavorino. Io ricordo che si diceva che a Settembre avremmo saputo qualcosa sullo stadio proprio perché sarebbe tornato Cardinale. Speriamo.


----------



## jumpy65 (31 Agosto 2022)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ai risultati sportivi ci arrivi con gli acquisti importanti.


è come dire che viene prima il mezzo del fine


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Un comunicato del quale non se ne sentiva la necessità. Spero facciano almeno una conferenza di presentazione...


prodotto dal solito autore che scrive quelli di Casper coso quando annunciamo le partnership..
si è dato piu risalto agli yankees che al Milan in questa faccenda


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> ...


"la nostra esperienza nella raccolta e analisi dei dati"

questi vanno avanti con sta fissa..ma che credono davvero che mettendo i numeri su un programma ti escono i nomi giusti e il gioco è fatto?

se funziona escono i nomi costosi..se poi non hai i soldi (o non vuoi spenderli) il software magico te lo puoi friggere..

in ogni caso non fanno manco la classica conferenza stampa di presentazione?? è la prima volta credo

lasciamo stare Elliot che se lo era trovato,era un caso a parte


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> ...


Il Milan ai vertici lo riporti investendo sulle materie prime,essendo noi un CLUB DI CALCIO parliamo dunque di calciatori,vediamo di finirla con elemosine e cestini delle offerte fatti girare con lo stemma del Milan impresso,a me avete rotto le palle,proclami su proclami e poi si lascia la squadra monca.Vedi di darti da fare ma sul serio se non sei una testa di legno,altrimenti vattene aff....lo tu,chi ti porta e chi ti regge il manico bandiere comprese.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Hai detto tutto tu. Io personalmente non riesco proprio a capire come ci si possa fare il sangue amaro su questioni che non cambieranno mai. Addirittura si arriva a deridere e sminuire quello che si conquista sul campo pur di portare avanti battaglie ideologiche. Per fare un paragone azzardato è come coloro che si lamentano della globalizzazione. Magari su determinate questioni hanno ragione, ma la verità è che ormai il mondo è totalmente interconnesso e non tornerà mai più quello di prima.
> 
> Lo stesso vale per il mondo del calcio. L'era dei magnati in Serie A, del presidente/padrone che spende e spande è finita e non tornerà mai più. Come detto già miliardi di volte, gli sceicchi non compreranno il Milan nè arriverà nessuno a spendere 1,5 miliardi (come minimo ora) per rilevare il club + 60 milioni di passivo all'anno per portarci a competere con le migliori d'Europa. Uno può sognare quello che vuole, ci mancherebbe, ma poi non si può negare la realtà. Ci si fa solo del male, ci si incattivisce e basta. Io ho sperato nel Milan in mano ad un magnate fino alla cessione dei cinesi, quello è stato probabilmente l'ultimo treno utile per cancellare il gap creato in un decennio da Galliani e Berlusconi ma alla fine, visto come è andata a finire con gli investimenti cinesi nel calcio, forse è stato meglio così.
> 
> Anche se è brutto da leggere, dobbiamo accettare che non siamo più una big europea e che il gap attuale con le migliori del continente è quasi incolmabile. Non significa rassegnarsi ma prendere atto della realtà e non vuol dire neanche accettare qualunque scelta della proprietà e della dirigenza. Ad esempio l'ultimo mercato,a mio parere, è stato condotto in modo molto discutibile su più livelli e questo si può e si deve criticare. Mi permetto però di dire che 8 pagine di pianti a dirotto per l'ingresso in società di un gruppo insignificante come i New York Yankees mi sembrano eccessivi. Vedo un livore ed una rabbia che fatico a comprendere dopo aver vinto uno scudetto a maggio ma sono strano io.


Ma questa cosa l'ha capita benissimo il 95% delle persone....solo che l'altro 5%, per far valere la loro tesi minoritaria, scrive 100 volte al giorno la stessa cosa così da sembrare un'idea maggioritaria...ormai l'Italia e forse anche il mondo funziona cosi...basta vedere i no tav, i no vax, i no stadio etc....


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> ...


Se fosse una proprietà seria, si presenterebbe con 60 mln e prenderebbe sto esterno destro all'ultimo giorno di mercato. Si può fare una trattativa all'ultimo.

Invece "Buon giorno sono il nuovo proprietario. Come prima cosa porterò la statua di Hulk e toglierò quell'orribile busto a Milanista. poi baci ed abracci. Tutti insieme oh yess. Arrivederci"


----------



## Giofa (31 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se fosse una proprietà seria, si presenterebbe con 60 mln e prenderebbe sto esterno destro all'ultimo giorno di mercato. Si può fare una trattativa all'ultimo.
> 
> Invece "Buon giorno sono il nuovo proprietario. Come prima cosa porterò la statua di Hulk e toglierò quell'orribile busto a Milanista. poi baci ed abracci. Tutti insieme oh yess. Arrivederci"


Capisco i desideri del tifoso. Ma in questo comunicato io leggo che non si tratta ne di un Manenti o uno yogurt li, ma un gruppo che lavora da anni nel mondo dello sport e che avrà tra le sue fila un colosso come gli Yankee. Quindi per me è una società seria. Secondo la tua teoria il cinese che ne ha "messi" 230 sarebbe stato serissimo


----------



## danjr (31 Agosto 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comincia a darmi l'emiro e poi vedi con non mi lamento. La Premier è un sistema marcio e il countdown per il collasso è già partito, senza contare che il Manchester sono anni che è sotto e fa sempre più debiti e che almeno 3 squadre son odi proprietà di Emiri


Ma emiro cosa? Che il Leeds di tale Raddrizzani ha capacità economiche che a noi basterebbero per fare una squadra competitiva in Champions


----------



## Maurizio91 (31 Agosto 2022)

Prendessero 60-70 milioni dalla tasca e portassero due giocatori di livello.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Come riportato da _Repubblica.it_, in queste ore *Sono finalmente arrivate le firme di Elliott e RedBird per quanto riguarda il closing della cessione del Milan: il club cambia proprietà.*
> 
> Il *Milan* ha una nuova proprietà: *RedBird Capital Partners*. La società di investimento guidata da Gerry Cardinale ha acquisito il 99,93% delle azioni detenute da Elliott Advisors UK.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Castolo79 (31 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ora ci prendono la punta e il centrocampista,appena smettono di prenderci per il culo.


Non ti conosco ma sei un mito fratello


----------



## marcus1577 (31 Agosto 2022)

L'obbiettivo numero 1 di cardin-anale detto jerry cala sarà rivenderci tra 3-4 anni guadagnandoci con lo stadio....stop!!!
Obbiettivo 2 pareggio di bilancio con obboettivo qualificarsi SE POSSIBILE in champions ....stop!!!


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto, arrivato com'è arrivato, è andato di traverso a molti. Perché toccherebbe ammettere che negli ultimi anni si sono scritte parecchie boiate, ma in pochi ce la fanno.




Gli interisti si sono rassegnati, mentre molti milanisti rosiconi stanno ancora soffrendo per il 19mo, mah.

Venendo alle cose importanti: il fatto che ci sia un investitore importante come gli Yankees mi tranquillizza un po'. Poi vediamo se saranno confermati i nomi usciti ieri, se ce ne saranno altri e come si svilupperà il progetto.

Si tireranno le somme in base a cosa faranno e non per partito preso, come sarebbe corretto fare.


----------



## sunburn (31 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se fosse una proprietà seria, si presenterebbe con 60 mln e prenderebbe sto esterno destro all'ultimo giorno di mercato. Si può fare una trattativa all'ultimo.


Io ho sempre pensato che la storia del mercato bloccato a causa del passaggio di proprietà fosse una leggenda metropolitana: le compravendite societarie sono all’ordine del giorno e nessuna azienda può permettersi di star ferma per due-tre-quattro mesi o quello che è.
Immagino quindi esistano degli strumenti per gestire queste fasi di passaggio senza danneggiare l’azienda.
Ergo, penso che la linea sul mercato sia totalmente condivisa da redbird e che quindi non ci si debba aspettare chissà cosa né ora né nei prossimi due anni. Se e quando il progetto finanziario inizierà a portare grana, forse qualcosa di meglio vedremo. Forse.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2022)

Castolo79 ha scritto:


> Non ti conosco ma sei un mito fratello


Grazie amico,diciamo che non le mando a dire


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Al solito tirate fuori lo scudetto Leicesteriano facendo finta che Giugno non sia mai esistito. Daltronde il vostro calendario 2022 è fatto di 11 mesi.



Beh il tuo di 1, per lo stesso identico motivo, ovvero avvalorare il proprio ragionamento.
Tra 11 ed 1 però direi che è meglio 11, altrimenti mi verrebbe da dire che si passa per gente che usa due pesi e due misure, valutando le cose solo soggettivamente in base alla simpatia e non al merito.


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh il tuo di 1, per lo stesso identico motivo, ovvero avvalorare il proprio ragionamento.
> Tra 11 ed 1 però direi che è meglio 11, altrimenti mi verrebbe da dire che si passa per gente che usa due pesi e due misure, valutando le cose solo soggettivamente in base alla simpatia e non al merito.


Quando c'è stato da fare complimenti e dare meriti io l'ho fatto. Ho anche osannato per 1 mese Maldini per quelle esternazioni sulla Gazzetta perché per una volta sembrava avesse preso le distanze dalla politica degli Strozzini. Poi però alle parole non sono seguiti fatti. E allora non è che dobbiamo farci andare tutto bene solo perché si chiama Paolo Maldini ed è stato per 25 anni un nostro Pilastro. Perché il Milan per me viene sopra tutto. 
La differenza tra chi la pensa come me e voi sta tutta li.


----------



## Mika (31 Agosto 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> L'obbiettivo numero 1 di cardin-anale detto jerry cala sarà rivenderci tra 3-4 anni guadagnandoci con lo stadio....stop!!!
> Obbiettivo 2 pareggio di bilancio con obboettivo qualificarsi SE POSSIBILE in champions ....stop!!!


I NYY e Redbird non investono meno di 4 anni nemmeno se comprano una società che vende scarpe da tennis, figurarsi il Milan.

Sarà un investimento decennale.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quando c'è stato da fare complimenti e dare meriti io l'ho fatto. Ho anche osannato per 1 mese Maldini per quelle esternazioni sulla Gazzetta perché per una volta sembrava avesse preso le distanze dalla politica degli Strozzini. Poi però alle parole non sono seguiti fatti. E allora non è che dobbiamo farci andare tutto bene solo perché si chiama Paolo Maldini ed è stato per 25 anni un nostro Pilastro. Perché il Milan per me viene sopra tutto.
> La differenza tra chi la pensa come me e voi sta tutta li.



Il progetto ad oggi si è dimostrato vincente, se per te il Milan viene effettivamente sopra tutto allora quella è la prima cosa che dovresti valutare.
Poi a fine anno si tireranno le somme, almeno per quanto mi riguarda... E a prescindere dal piazzamento, non penso che tra qualche mese metterei comunque in dubbio la buona fede e l'impegno di chi in così poco tempo ha contribuito in modo così fattivo a riportarci in alto.
Poi giustamente ognuno la veda a modo suo.


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2022)

Pensavo qualcosa più in pompa magna. Tipo un Mahrez. Però va bene lo stesso.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quando c'è stato da fare complimenti e dare meriti io l'ho fatto. *Ho anche osannato per 1 mese Maldini per quelle esternazioni sulla Gazzetta perché per una volta sembrava avesse preso le distanze dalla politica degli Strozzin*i. Poi però alle parole non sono seguiti fatti. E allora non è che dobbiamo farci andare tutto bene solo perché si chiama Paolo Maldini ed è stato per 25 anni un nostro Pilastro. Perché il Milan per me viene sopra tutto.
> La differenza tra chi la pensa come me e voi sta tutta li.


Mi sa che sei tu che hai capito male lr parole di Maldini...era chiaro tutto chiaro fin da subito


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Settembre 2022)

Quindi niente colpaccio dell’ultim’ora che il grande UccelloRosso e i suoi soldi Yankee. Il buco di Kessie rimane vuoto come il sostituto di Rebic. Chissà perchè non mi stupisce


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Settembre 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Una cosa nn la capisco la fretta di chiudere oggi quando c’era tempo tutto settembre
> E comuqnue aveva detto quello che nn ricordo del Tolosa che sarebbe avvenuto il 6 mah


Perché chiudere oggi significa “aver fretta”. Magari poteva chiudere il 15 Agosto ma, facendo tutto con calma si chiude il 31.

Poi se uno investe dei soldi ha voglia di lavorare il,prima possibile per farli rendere.

Ogni giorno che passa é un giorno perso.


----------

